# Diy overdose....



## Nailedit77 (22/4/16)

I think I have gone a bit nuts with my personal stash....

Going on leave from next week for 10 days, thought id better have enough juice to last me.

This is the outcome....
2 x 100ml
12 x 50ml
6 x 30ml
1 x 20ml

All of my best mixes, think I got enough for 10 days

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (22/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/4/16)

My travel box.... need to seriously get myself a proper vape bag....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

Even a vape bag gets too small very quick. It can hold a couple of mods and some batteries, the necessary tools and a few bottles of juice, but you would battle to fit all that juice in one and still have room for anything else. A camera bag might be a better option, plenty of room and a lot of sizes to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

